# Burgers....



## BadSeed (9/7/13)

I love a good burger. I make our own and the kids love them.
This one is made with some mesquite seasoning I picked up in the states and home grown chillies.

The pilsner is required but the salad is optional


----------



## Edak (9/7/13)

LOL one leaf salad....

looks really tasty, now I want burgers!!!!


----------



## Airgead (9/7/13)

No beetroot. Unaustralian!


----------



## NewtownClown (9/7/13)

very! you can beat an egg but you cant beet a root!


----------



## Phoney (9/7/13)

Plenty of good recipes in the hamburgers thread:

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/16508-hamburgers/

For those of you in Sydney, Brasserie bread make awesome slider buns. Because why be limited to one burger, when you can have little 4 different ones!


----------



## Spiesy (9/7/13)

I make a pretty good burger, but one of the best burgers has to be the burger @ Terminus Hotel, Fitzroy North.

Sooooooo good.


----------



## brewologist (9/7/13)

Look's tastey mate.

Do you have a recipe for the pattie or does the recipe keep evolving every time you make it?
I tend to do that with my burger recipe. Just like my beer recipes, always evolving. 

A small amount of Keen's mustard powder is always good in the mix.


----------



## going down a hill (9/7/13)

Airgead said:


> No beetroot. Unaustralian!


The one leaf salad looks like a beetroot leaf to me.


----------



## Airgead (9/7/13)

Doesn't count (and I think its ruby chard anyway).

At least it didn't have pineapple on it.


----------



## brewologist (9/7/13)

I agree.

Pineapple on burgers should be banned.

It ruins a good burger.


----------



## mwd (9/7/13)

Don't know about the burger but the photography looks very professional.


----------



## rbtmc (9/7/13)

Am I the only one not seeing a photo here?


----------



## BadSeed (9/7/13)

brewologist said:


> Look's tastey mate.
> 
> Do you have a recipe for the pattie or does the recipe keep evolving every time you make it?
> I tend to do that with my burger recipe. Just like my beer recipes, always evolving.
> ...


They are usually different each time, that one was a chilli & mesquite lamb burger.
For a normal beef burger I use something like:

Minced beef
pinch of nutmeg
onion, bread crust, capsicum - all bended to a pulp
1/2 tsp of dijon mustard
Grated parmesan cheese
salt
beaten egg,
Mix that up, shape it into burgers, put them in the fridge for about an hour.

I sometimes put lumps of cheese in the middle too. The Kids like that.


----------



## BadSeed (9/7/13)

going down a hill said:


> The one leaf salad looks like a beetroot leaf to me.


Coles mixed leaf salad, put the leaves under the burger to stop the bread absorbing the juices. Pro-tip.


----------



## AndrewQLD (9/7/13)

That's a really great photo, very professional.


----------



## ash2 (9/7/13)

brewologist said:


> I agree.
> 
> Pineapple on burgers should be banned.
> 
> It ruins a good burger.


+1


----------



## OzPaleAle (9/7/13)

All you heathens, eating those poor animals.

Just eat stick n grass burgers like me.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/7/13)

cows eat grass.


----------



## bum (9/7/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> cows eat grass.


At least the tastier ones do.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/7/13)

tasty & better for you.


----------



## ash2 (9/7/13)

Steak is my favourite animal


----------



## lael (9/7/13)

Just made these beef patties Absolutely Delicious! Gf just said 'best burgers I've ever had! Seriously!' 

Cheers bad seed!


----------



## BadSeed (9/7/13)

Glad you liked them, I got the recipe from a burger recipe book years ago.

If i'd known you were going to make them I'd have given you more details in the recipe.


----------



## bradsbrew (9/7/13)

ash2 said:


> Steak is my favourite animal


Reminds me of when the kids were younger,

What noise does a cow make .............tschhhhhhh

What noise does a pig make...............tschhhhhhh

What noise does a sheep make..........tschhhhhhh

What noise does anything make as it hits the barbeque .............tschhhhhhhhhhhhhh. :lol:


----------



## Camo6 (9/7/13)

Burger looks the goods. I love the knife holder too. A mates missus has the same one in her kitchen and I feel for him every time I see it. She was also a state kick boxing champ so I understand why it's still there.


----------



## lael (9/7/13)

Sweet! Love some more details 




BadSeed said:


> Glad you liked them, I got the recipe from a burger recipe book years ago.
> 
> If i'd known you were going to make them I'd have given you more details in the recipe.


----------



## Diesel80 (10/7/13)

for those who love a good burger, you have to try these grilled on a BBQ grill plate and assembled to your liking.

Coles Burgers Angus Beef 500g
$6.50
$13.00 per kg



Disclaimer information




Coles Online aims to include in the product list up to date pictures of the products and accurate ingredient, nutritional information and other information. However, Coles Online does not guarantee the accuracy of the information contained in the picture or product description. When precise information is important, we recommend that you read the label on the products you purchase or contact the manufacturer of the product.

I have no affiliation with Coles, but I will be rioting when they stop selling these Heroin patties. So delicious, so very delicious.

You have been warned.

Cheers,
D80


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/7/13)

Vegieburger......um...is that a word....

Bloody vegans......like hipsters...... 

Well at least in means more fantastic meat for us real men & women


----------



## BadSeed (10/7/13)

lael said:


> Sweet! Love some more details


Ok, from my own personal post-it note....

As I said, not my recipe but based on one I got from an old book. There are heaps of similar ones around on the web.

500g Beef mince
1/2 onion
1/3 of a red capsicum
1 slice of bread (I use a frozen crust or even a crushed weetbix)
1/2 tsp Dijon mustard
1 Heaped Tbsp grated parmesan cheese.
Pinch of nutmeg
1 Small egg
salt

Blitz the bread in a food procesor until it's crumbs and put it in a bowl with the mince.

Finely chop the onion and capsicum, as small as you can get it. I use the fod precessor for this too as my kids won't eat it if they suspect vegetables have been used.

Beat the egg.

Add everything together and mix it well for about 5 minutes untill everything is blended.
Shape into burgers and put in the fridge for about 1/2 an hour. Cook on barbie.

Cut bread rolls in half and spread with butter/marg.
Put mayo on the bottom half then leaves on top of that (lettuce, mixed leaf salad, anything) this serves a couple of purposes.
1. The green shit helps your digestion process
2. Stops the bread becoming soggy

Insert the burger. Put sliced red onion/tomato/beetroot etc on top.
Put on sauce of your choice or relish etc.

Slam it down your filthy neck.


----------



## NewtownClown (10/7/13)

OzPaleAle said:


> All you heathens, eating those poor animals.
> 
> Just eat stick n grass burgers like me.


Omnivores are heathens? How close to a neopaganism can you get than vegetarianism?
Why do vegetarians feel the need to proselytise?
You do know most beer contain animal products, don't you?


----------



## OzPaleAle (10/7/13)

NewtownClown said:


> Omnivores are heathens? How close to a neopaganism can you get than vegetarianism?
> Why do vegetarians feel the need to proselytise?
> You do know most beer contain animal products, don't you?


Twas a joke mate, thought that was pretty obvious. I couldn't care less what other people choose to eat.


----------



## OzPaleAle (10/7/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Vegieburger......um...is that a word....
> 
> Bloody vegans......like hipsters......
> 
> Well at least in means more fantastic meat for us real men & women


I guess a "word" is just something to convey a message, If I say "Vegieburger" to someone I'm guessing they know what I mean, therefore its a word.

Funnily enough I did pick that book up in Portland Oregon, Basically Hipster Central.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/7/13)

Remind me never to go to Portland , Oregan


----------



## lael (10/7/13)

BadSeed said:


> Ok, from my own personal post-it note....
> 
> As I said, not my recipe but based on one I got from an old book. There are heaps of similar ones around on the web.
> 
> ...



Brilliant! Thanks!


----------



## BadSeed (13/7/13)

..and a diet coke please.


----------



## DeGarre (13/7/13)

I've recently gotten into making burgers too. I think burgers are not meatballs so I like to keep it simple.

Good beef mince, Limousin breed is very tasty. Without mixing the mince too much I season with plenty of black pepper, form 150g patties, then just before frying them I season generously with some more pepper and salt on both sides.

(I forget about burgers if I can't get proper beef and cook meatballs instead: 50% pork mince/50% beef, 400g total, 1 egg, 2 tsp salt, softened 1 chopped onion, 5 tbsp wheat flour, 1/4 tsp allspice. Mix it all well, form meatballs, roll them in some more wheat flour and fry in butter.)


----------



## BadSeed (13/7/13)

This, my young friends, is a burger.


----------



## Camo6 (13/7/13)

Yum. Beetroot makes a burger. You can beat an egg but you can't beat a root.


----------



## ash2 (13/7/13)

BadSeed said:


> This, my young friends, is a burger.


Bit of tomato relish their,got a recipe for that


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/7/13)

That, good sir, is food porn.


----------



## BadSeed (13/7/13)

ash2 said:


> Bit of tomato relish their,got a recipe for that


Post #29 for the burger.
The relish is out of a jar, I also add a little bit of Nando's extra hot peri-peri.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/7/13)

I add a bit of curry powder to my burger mince. Ads a nice touch

And the vegie burgers are made from 100% vegetable matter that has been scientifically modified by cows


----------



## DeGarre (16/7/13)

Just a quick job:







From the bottom up: Bun, dijon mustard, salad, tomato, mayo, patty, cheese, slightly toasted onion, ketchup, dijon, bun.


----------



## Edak (16/7/13)

I sometimes regret reading these forums first thing in the morning because it makes me want burgers!


----------



## BadSeed (19/7/13)

Shit just got real....








Squashed down for inhalation.


----------



## DeGarre (24/7/13)

Getting ready...







Pig out!


----------



## BadSeed (27/7/13)

OzPaleAle said:


> All you heathens, eating those poor animals.
> 
> Just eat stick n grass burgers like me.


Veggie burgers today.
Tasted great but mushy as shit. I need to work on this one.


----------



## OzPaleAle (27/7/13)

Looks Good, probably not a bad way to spend a saturday lunch, burger with a bit of your Galaxy Pale Ale.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/7/13)

Are these any good.......heard lots about them..there some sort of Scottish burger


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/7/13)

Good vege burgers are hard to find. That looks pretty scrumptious. Just brainstorming here, but an option could be to coat in flour and fry the pattie in an inch of oil to form a crust?


----------



## BadSeed (27/7/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Are these any good.......heard lots about them..there some sort of Scottish burger


Yes, I heard they are very tasty and I believe they look just like that when you buy them.


----------



## Danwood (27/7/13)

That sauce looks especially special also...

We shouldn't mock...they'll be the the only 'food' available which isn't spoiled once the zombie apocalypse hits.


----------



## BadSeed (27/7/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Good vege burgers are hard to find. That looks pretty scrumptious. Just brainstorming here, but an option could be to coat in flour and fry the pattie in an inch of oil to form a crust?


Yes, the taste was great and very filling but the texture let them down.
I was thinking of baking them in the oven to see if they are a bit firmer.

They were made with chick peas, carrot, sweet potato, onion, capsicum, brocolli, celery, mushrooms, bread crumbs and besan. Plus spices.

The veg and peas were chopped in the blender but not mushed.
The mixture was too liquid, I think I'll try adding more besan and some brown rice next time, Maybe leave out the mushrooms as they release more. liquid when they are cooked


----------



## Lakey (27/7/13)

BadSeed said:


> Shit just got real....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/7/13)

Battered mushrooms.......try it....yumsky


----------



## ash2 (27/7/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Are these any good.......heard lots about them..there some sort of Scottish burger


Had one of those once ,seemed to sit in my stomach for hours,but it finally passed through the system.I read that without the green thing in the second layer it would have to be classed as a desert instead of a burger because of the sugar content. :lol:


----------



## 431neb (27/7/13)

going down a hill said:


> The one leaf salad looks like a beetroot leaf to me.


Clever GDaH. Well spotted.

Edit for PS...

How do you tell if someone is a vegan?

Don't worry, they'll tell you.


----------



## Camo6 (27/7/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Are these any good.......heard lots about them..there some sort of Scottish burger


Not quite as hip as the new Angus burger though Stu.

" You've been eating it since the 1830's but now that we've named the breed we can charge you twice as much." Pffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffft. Farkin gimmicks.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/7/13)

Yeah....the whole angus thing is bullshit narketing...a lot of the meat we have been eating for decades is angus or angus x . Sucked in you city hipsters


----------



## Rowy (27/7/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Yeah....the whole angus thing is bullshit narketing...a lot of the meat we have been eating for decades is angus or angus x . Sucked in you city hipsters


Not quite true stu. Would you like me to continue with dates and times?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/7/13)

Yes


----------



## Camo6 (27/7/13)

"Craving meat? For a limited time get an adequate piece of short horn slapped between your buns. With it's own special sauce for a limited time only."

Nah, doesn't have the same ring to it.

Don't know about dates and times Rowy but my old man was breeding Angus X for meat since the early nineties because it was a well established meat breed. Angus X limo produced smallish calves that put on weight quickly. Or angus X hereford was a good combination and sought good market prices. I find it laughable that suddenly Angus is advertised as the new beef alternative to regular moo cow considering this breed was introduced over 100 years ago.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/7/13)

And here angus x brahman is the mainstay breed and has been for ages


----------



## Rowy (27/7/13)

A


Camo6 said:


> "Craving meat? For a limited time get an adequate piece of short horn slapped between your buns. With it's own special sauce for a limited time only."
> 
> Nah, doesn't have the same ring to it.
> 
> Don't know about dates and times Rowy but my old man was breeding Angus X for meat since the early nineties because it was a well established meat breed. Angus X limo produced smallish calves that put on weight quickly. Or angus X hereford was a good combination and sought good market prices. I find it laughable that suddenly Angus is advertised as the new beef alternative to regular moo cow considering this breed was introduced over 100 years ago.


Agree with the fact that they have been around for a bit and they've been in bits and bobs. Angus had been something that everyone wanted a bit of in their herd until they ave come back as a commercial breed seperate from the bits and bobs market. Good beef but dont do well in most parts of Australia without a touch or two of something else.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/7/13)

More than just a bit I think you will find


----------



## Rowy (27/7/13)

Well we could talk about simmental anda heap of others i spose.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/7/13)

ok


----------



## seamad (27/7/13)

black or red angus... know a vet who runs both and reckons the reds are stupid.


----------



## Rowy (27/7/13)

seamad said:


> black or red angus... know a vet who runs both and reckons the reds are stupid.


The cows aren't as pretty but their willing.......


----------



## seamad (27/7/13)

ah but nothing beats a good little goat


----------



## Camo6 (27/7/13)

Yeah true. Angus poll as a pure breed are a touch on the small side but cross em with any decent meat breed and they still fetch good prices. Nothing looks as good as a yard full of jet black breeders fat in calf. Talking as a former SE Gippy resident so can't speak for the desert states!

@ Seamad. Got relo's on the VIC/SA border who reckon Angus are wild compared to Hereford. You could ride any of our Angus ( no, _you _can't Cocko, don't waste the PM) but our herefords were as mad as cut snakes. But nothin pushes back harder than a goat on an electric fence.


----------



## Rowy (27/7/13)

Camo6 said:


> Yeah true. Angus poll as a pure breed are a touch on the small side but cross em with any decent meat breed and they still fetch good prices. Nothing looks as good as a yard full of jet black breeders fat in calf. Talking as a former SE Gippy resident so can't speak for the desert states!
> 
> @ Seamad. Got relo's on the VIC/SA border who reckon Angus are wild compared to Hereford. You could ride any of our Angus ( no, _you _can't Cocko, don't waste the PM) but our herefords were as mad as cut snakes. But nothin pushes back harder than a goat on an electric fence.


The desert states are most of Australia!


----------



## Camo6 (27/7/13)

Rowy said:


> The desert states are most of Australia!


And don't we victorians know it! I'd love to know where all our milks gonna come from considering the decline in vic dairy farms. In some parts of asia their dairy farms are all under roof and grain fed. But luckily we had the likes of bob brown and the greens protecting our industr... huh they did what now?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/7/13)

Well...I gota say that Kennet etc set you guys up for a big fall by promising cheap water to dairy farmers...this in turn killed the NSW dairy farmers...but the tide is turning....


----------



## Rowy (27/7/13)

Camo6 said:


> And don't we victorians know it! I'd love to know where all our milks gonna come from considering the decline in vic dairy farms. In some parts of asia their dairy farms are all under roof and grain fed. But luckily we had the likes of bob brown and the greens protecting our industr... huh they did what now?


Well Camo I'll put the flamesuit on because there are a number of greenies on this site....what you need to realise its about ideaology above practacality.....every greeny prediction since the 40's has turned out to be crap......its Socialism these days......wealth redistribution..........simple as that.......hows that temperature rise going ya greeny fucks!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/7/13)

So.....back to the Simmentel......


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/7/13)

Rowy said:


> Well Camo I'll put the flamesuit on because there are a number of greenies on this site....what you need to realise its about ideaology above practacality.....every greeny prediction since the 40's has turned out to be crap......its Socialism these days......wealth redistribution..........simple as that.......hows that temperature rise going ya greeny fucks!


Jumps into the same fire...

Fuckem....Greenies get so wraped up in their own ideaoligy that they forget about what really happens and why......shits me they drive their shitbox polluting cars around complaining and protesting about polluting the environment


----------



## bum (27/7/13)

Rowy said:


> Well Camo I'll put the flamesuit on because there are a number of greenies on this site....what you need to realise its about ideaology above practacality.....every greeny prediction since the 40's has turned out to be crap......its Socialism these days......wealth redistribution..........simple as that.......hows that temperature rise going ya greeny fucks!


I can't even work out what it is you're trying to say (with the possible exception that you don't know what socialism is).

What time did you start drinking, mate?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/7/13)

I might start a burger thread....


----------



## bum (27/7/13)

Please don't. Your threads are really shit.


----------



## Camo6 (27/7/13)

Haha. I went to an 'alternative' mates party a while ago. The pan flute was spectacular but the diesel dripping, smoke blowing, hydrocarbon spewing bus in the driveway didn't lend any credence to their cause. Luckily the dolmades were to 'live' for.

I can see we're starting to disrail this thread but it just goes to show that a lump of hot beef can fix all bum's woes.  (Probably started drinkin bout the same time Rowy did.)

Edit: speeling


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/7/13)

Best bum screen shot


----------



## punkin (28/7/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Best bum screen shot



Dished straight back into the bowlers hands.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/7/13)

Rowy said:


> Well Camo I'll put the flamesuit on because there are a number of greenies on this site....what you need to realise its about ideaology above practacality.....every greeny prediction since the 40's has turned out to be crap......its Socialism these days......wealth redistribution..........simple as that.......hows that temperature rise going ya greeny fucks!



Nice one Rowy, I needed a laugh.


----------



## BadSeed (28/7/13)

poor burger thread.

It's like having a nice picnic with your family and then a couple of drunks turn up and start shouting names at everyone.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/7/13)

BadSeed said:


> poor burger thread.
> 
> It's like having a nice picnic with your family and then a couple of drunks turn up and start shouting names at everyone.


Yeah....better get back to burgers...


----------



## rbtmc (28/7/13)

Love burgers.

Homemade big mac (pls excuse quality):







Will give your burger recipe a go tonight BadSeed.

Eventually want to get a meat grinder. Maybe make my own buns.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/7/13)

Been thinking about alternate burgers....

Wondering about fish burgers.....nice peice of battered fish with lettuce and tartare ssuce...maybe even betroot....


----------



## woodwormm (28/7/13)

a good fish burger is great,

my fave is made by a mob called 'Fish Out of Water' on King William Road in Hyde Park Adelaide, but i often replicate it at home...

Lepinja Roll
Homemade Hommus
Whole Egg Mayo
battered fish (i like flathead) 
sweet chilli 
lettuce, beetroot, and somethimes tabouli.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/7/13)

That could almost be a fish kebab..


----------



## BadSeed (28/7/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Been thinking about alternate burgers....
> 
> Wondering about fish burgers.....nice peice of battered fish with lettuce and tartare ssuce...maybe even betroot....


Sounds great, a fish sandwich.


----------



## rbtmc (28/7/13)

So tonight I managed to drop a co2 cylinder on my already buggered toe. Haven't felt pain like that for a while.
THIS DID NOT DETER ME. At this point I was fiending for burgers after salivating over the pictures.

Perusing BadSeed's recipe I limped on down to supermarket and back and threw this together:







Dope. Next time I'll use better cheese and buns. Maybe less Kewpie.


----------



## manticle (28/7/13)

How the **** do you make a thread about burgers political (unless you're a militant vegan which none of the relevant posters are)?

I am ashamed.


----------



## pk.sax (28/7/13)

What? Burgers are political?!?!?

Liberal or Labour? Can't be Family First, can they?


----------



## manticle (29/7/13)

Kevin rudd is a titburger.


----------



## Camo6 (29/7/13)

Some people are very passionate about their beef. But I'll admit it did go a bit offtrack. Back to the burgers people.


----------



## seamad (29/7/13)

bum steer


----------



## winkle (29/7/13)

S'what about a ham burger?


----------



## newguy (29/7/13)

OT but does anyone make their own sausage?


----------



## seamad (29/7/13)

There is a whole thread on it


----------



## sponge (29/7/13)

newguy said:


> OT but does anyone make their own sausage?


http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/15837-the-sausage-thread/


----------



## newguy (29/7/13)

Sorry and thanks.


----------



## Rowy (29/7/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Been thinking about alternate burgers....
> Wondering about fish burgers.....nice peice of battered fish with lettuce and tartare ssuce...maybe even betroot....


A little bit of thinly sliced red onion and your there Stu!


----------



## BadSeed (29/7/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Been thinking about alternate burgers....
> 
> Wondering about fish burgers.....nice peice of battered fish with lettuce and tartare ssuce...maybe even betroot....


Chicken burgers can be pretty good too, but you have to make them yourself.
The ones you can buy are foul.


----------



## winkle (29/7/13)

Bom, tish.

A nice bit of beer battered snapper with salad, mayo, on a crusty bun would do nicely thank you.


----------



## scon (30/7/13)

BadSeed said:


> Chicken burgers can be pretty good too, but you have to make them yourself.
> The ones you can buy are foul.


We do a chicken burger out of minced thighs, some bread soaked in milk, an egg, pancetta, sicilian olives, nutmeg, salt and pepper and they're delicious.


----------



## BadSeed (30/7/13)

Ok m8s

Decided to give the veg burgers another shot, this time I looked up some recipes.
Stealing from this one - http://www.cookingchanneltv.com/recipes/really-simple-bean-burgers.html
with some of this one - http://www.thekitchn.com/recipe-best-ever-veggie-burgers-96967

I came up with these awesome bean burgers.
Really simple to make and cheap. The only thing you have to plan is soaking the beans overnight.

1/2 cup dried black eye peas & 1/2 cup dried black beans, soak overnight then discard the water.
Boil the beans for about 30 minutes with a veg stock cube and a couple of bay leaves.
Add a handful of dried brown rice and boil for another 30 minutes. Discard the water.

Chop up half an onion and half a Capsicum (I used 1/4 of red and greeen) really fine and fry in a small amount of olive oil until the onion starts to go brown.
Add 2 cloves of crushed garlic for about 30 seconds then about a tbsp of Balsamic.
keep stirring until the vinegar evaporates and you are left with syrupy gooey onions

2 slices of frozen bread blitzed in a blender with 1/2 cup of oats (I used some porridge I found in the cupboard)
Add 1/2 the beans/rice mixture to the bread, oats and veg mixture.
Beat 2 eggs and put them in.

Take the remaining bean and rice mixture and smash them up with a potato masher.
Chuck the mashed beans in with everything else.

Now you can add whatever you like to flavour it. I used:
Smoked paprika, Worcester sauce (veg version - homemade), Dijon mustard, nutmeg, black pepper. chilli flakes.
It's up to you as the base recipe is so versatile.

Stir everything around for a few minutes and shape into burgers (4 massive). They were really solid, maybe slightly sticky from the egg.
I'm not sure how a vegan version would hold together.

Next time I will try a more mexican flavours with Adobo sauce and smoked jalapenos.
I served these with the same shit I put on all my burgers - Mayo (with rosemary) , leaves, sliced raw onion, tomato and beetroot.
Topped with salsa and extra hot peri peri. I put some nice cheese on this as well.

Anyway, really good shit. They held their shape perfectly when they were cooked and had a great burger texture when we ate them.

My wife even said she preferred them to meat burgers, which is a big deal as she is a proper old school carnivore. A+++ will eat again.


----------



## DeGarre (30/7/13)

rbtmc said:


> ... Maybe make my own buns.


I will be trying this recipe soon:

http://youtu.be/ace-TXcX6GY


----------



## mwd (30/7/13)

OT see I am not the only one that uses hot sauce on nearly everything. The extra hot peri peri is quite nice but look out for Fountain Hot Chilli sauce if you are in Coles. Not very hot but otherwise quite tasty.


----------



## sponge (31/7/13)

Food isn't food until it has some form of chilli on it


----------



## evildrakey (31/7/13)

A lot of these burgers fail the 3 finger rule...

Stack 3 fingers on top of each other vertically and stick it in your mouth. At full jaw extension you cant get any more than 3 in (I certainly cant)
So even when compressed, why are a lot of burgers taller than 3 fingers? Hell I'm seen them come out often at double that...

Which is why I always make my burgers with stacks of flavour and a 'low profile'...


----------



## OzPaleAle (31/7/13)

Thats half the fun isn't it?
The eternal battle of your eyes being too big for your mouth.
Ending up covered in condiments and tomato.


----------



## Airgead (31/7/13)

evildrakey said:


> A lot of these burgers fail the 3 finger rule...
> 
> Stack 3 fingers on top of each other vertically and stick it in your mouth. At full jaw extension you cant get any more than 3 in (I certainly cant)
> So even when compressed, why are a lot of burgers taller than 3 fingers? Hell I'm seen them come out often at double that...
> ...


Go big or go home.


----------



## sponge (31/7/13)

A burger isn't a burger if you can fit your mouth around it 

It would essentially just be a glorified sammich...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (31/7/13)

Bigger the better.....the challenge is to be able to squeze it with it exploding..if you cant do that then stick to sandwiches


----------



## CosmicBertie (31/7/13)

I once ate a burger that was so big, I had to open my mouth so wide that both of my contact-lenses fell out. Truth.


----------



## mwd (31/7/13)

Cosmic Bertie said:


> I once ate a burger that was so big, I had to open my mouth so wide that both of my contact-lenses fell out. Truth.


You forgot to add "True Story"


----------



## BadSeed (31/7/13)

When it comes to burgers, more is more.
All of mine have been squashed down and eaten.

Have you never watched Scooby Doo?


----------



## OzPaleAle (31/7/13)

How it should be done after a few home brews!


----------



## brettprevans (6/8/13)

Hidden veg burger

500g pork mince
500g beef mince
2 zucchini grated or put through food processor
200g mushrooms grated or thru processor
1 onion finely chopped
2 carrots fince diced or processed
2 eggs beaten
Bread crumbs (variable to meet consistency)
Few slashes of whistshire sauce
Few slashes of tomato sauce
Salt pepper
Rosemary finely chopped or processor
Herbs as desired

Slowly fry down the zucchini and mushrooms to gey rid of any liquid. This basicly gives u a fine vegetable mince that gets hidden in the mince. 

Mix all the ingredients together once the veg is done. The extra veg wil make your mix wetter so you may need to adjust ur breadcrumb amounts needeed.

Fry

Makes a really light hamburger patty thats kids cant tell haas extta veg in it. You could always add fry the carrot and onion down to mush if u want to hid all the veg.

Proper order to make burger is bun (for the lot): lettuce tomato sauce then patty then bacon egg cheese then other salad such as beetroot pineapple etc and mayo on top of bun.


----------



## brettprevans (6/8/13)

BadSeed said:


> Sounds great, a fish sandwich.


my folks have always had cajun fish souvlaki or burger on their menu. Whatever fish u want rolled in cajun spices, whatever else you want salad wise l, cooked onion and sweet chilli sauce. Killer.


----------



## DU99 (6/8/13)

don't mind a good chicken burger,not crumbed,but actually made out of chicken mince


----------



## Flippo (7/8/13)

A little tip I heard a while ago.

Does anyone else get the thing where you make a nice flat round burger, not too thick, not too thin, and then when you cook it, it balls right up in the centre finishing up like a half round burger meatbally thing that just gets difficult to eat and all your shit falls off the top and out of it when you take a bite. Yep, annoying isn't it.

So to stop that, and pardon me if this is somewhat common knowledge cause it was a small miracle to me when I found out, all you gotta do is, before you put your pattie on the grill is make a small indent in the centre, some people use a spoon, some use their thumb, whatever. You don't have to punch a hole right through, just a small indent and that stops all that centre expansion keeping your pattie all nice and flat and round and harmonious to your other ingredients when it's all together between the bun. I employ the tactic all the time now to great effect, one of the best little tips I've ever heard, cause I _*do*_ love a burger..... some would say a little too much but that's beside the point.

Anyway, hope some find this helpful...... and keep suckin' down those burgers, it's a complete meal, all squashed together in a convenient form. Doesn't get any easier. Oh, and by the way, I tried the three finger trick and I don't know if I'm some sort of Tyler/Jagger hybrid freak child but I can easy get four in sideways.


----------



## Airgead (7/8/13)

Flippo said:


> Oh, and by the way, I tried the three finger trick ...but I can easy get four in sideways.


That's just crying out for a witty single entendre. Unfortunately I'm not feeling very witty right now so will have to settle for - 

So can your mum...

Good tip on the burger patty BTW.


----------



## Flippo (7/8/13)

Yes, I did read after I hit post and thought "Oh fu.........."

It was ripe for a mum joke I suppose, the only jokes I don't typically find funny but I did walk into it, arms wide with a target on my front so you gotta cop it


----------



## Airgead (7/8/13)

Yeah... not much of a fan of the mum joke normally. But I was uninspired and this is the internet so very much lowest common denominator.

And yes, you did walk into it. Wide open. 4 fingers wide open

(4 fingers wide open... see what I did there).

I've been in too many meetings today. My brain has turned to mush. I will leave further jokes to those who are witty.. rather than half witty....

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Danwood (12/9/13)

I had a bash at the vege burger a few posts back...really good! 

Lots of home-grown, roasted chilli flakes and smoked paprika. 

It'd be great with an IPA ,except I'm on a self-imposed 6 weeks off beer....why was that a good idea again?


----------



## manticle (12/9/13)

It wasn't. It was a shit idea.


----------



## punkin (13/9/13)

******* stupid idea. Bet it was hers originally.


----------



## adryargument (13/9/13)

manticle said:


> It wasn't. It was a shit idea.





punkin said:


> ******* stupid idea. Bet it was hers originally.


Cheers guys, made my morning.


----------



## Danwood (13/9/13)

manticle said:


> It wasn't. It was a shit idea.





punkin said:


> ******* stupid idea. Bet it was hers originally.





adryargument said:


> Cheers guys, made my morning.


I'm off back to the mother land (UK) in a month, via Brugges, Antwerp and Ghent. I wanted to dry out for a bit before I commence a month of full-on eating qnd drinking.
And no...all my idea....good one, brain !


----------



## Mardoo (13/9/13)

A friend of mine crumbles up nacho cheese Doritos and mixes them into the mince right before the burgers go on the BBQ. Sounds disgusting but it's the bomb.


----------



## Fents (13/9/13)

Mardoo said:


> A friend of mine crumbles up nacho cheese Doritos and mixes them into the mince right before the burgers go on the BBQ. Sounds disgusting but it's the bomb.


I used to DJ at The Lounge in Swanston St Melb every Thursday night for years and a heap of us would go in for Parma's every Thursday before we played. The parma's were massive and possibly the best ever. We could never work out how they got the crumbing so good and crisp. Then one night we got on it with the chef there (big girl, never trust a skinny cook) and she revealed the crumbing secret. Crushed up Nacho Cheese doritos and crushed up cornflakes. So good.


----------



## BadSeed (17/9/13)

Danwood said:


> I'm off back to the mother land (UK) in a month, via Brugges, Antwerp and Ghent. I wanted to dry out for a bit before I commence a month of full-on eating qnd drinking.
> And no...all my idea....good one, brain !


Just back from 3 weeks in the UK with a couple of trips to Scotland and France. First time in 14 years for me.
Now it's salad and water for a couple of weeks 

Lots of great food and beer to be had (though maybe not in Scotland)

Interestingly I have found that I have gone off UK style beers and prefer the American style Pales and IPA's now.


----------



## BadSeed (18/9/13)

and in an attempt to get back on topic.

I tried this sauce when I was in the UK and it's fantastic.
It is great with bacon, eggs, burgers etc...

I bought back 3 bottles (from poundland) great stuff and will be a staple on my burgers from now on.


----------



## Danwood (18/9/13)

I can't wait to get stuck into some real ale... TTL, Blacksheep Brewery, Coniston Brewery etc.

I used to get Reggae sauce too...the maker, Levi Roots, was discovered on Dragon's Den. It's good stuff.


----------



## Josh (18/9/13)

I fell in love with biftekia while holidaying and staying with the missus family in Greece. The recipe from their family taverna is something like this:

1/3 pork mince
2/3 beef mince
salt, pepper, oregano
onion
egg
soda water. Secret ingredient that adds lightness from the bubbles.

Combine as you would any burger but make into flatter half sized patties.

Then stuff some cheese, feta or haloumi are best. Along with capsicum. You can also use tomato or whatever else you feel like.

Then put another pattie on top to create a stuffed burger. 

Grill on charcoal and serve with thick cut chips.

Here's how mine looked last Friday. I went without soda water.


----------



## mrTbeer (18/9/13)

[/quote]

I'm a fan also, a bloke in my suburb in London (years ago) made it and got it in Tesco. Now I can buy it at Woolies, stoked.


----------



## BadSeed (19/9/13)

Cheeky mid-weeker.
2 bean burgers with chipotles in adobo sauce sandwiched between them, cheese on top and reggae reggae over that.
No bread


----------



## OzPaleAle (19/9/13)

BadSeed said:


> Cheeky mid-weeker.
> 2 bean burgers with chipotles in adobo sauce sandwiched between them, cheese on top and reggae reggae over that.
> No bread


Sounds like my dream burger if it involves chipotle & beans. What do you use to get the bean burger to bind so well? I normally try flour but by the time I add enough to get a good patient tastes like flour and is gluggy.


----------



## BadSeed (19/9/13)

OzPaleAle said:


> Sounds like my dream burger if it involves chipotle & beans. What do you use to get the bean burger to bind so well? I normally try flour but by the time I add enough to get a good patient tastes like flour and is gluggy.


Post #107 on page 6 of this thread has the recipe and the links to where I copied most of it from.

I won't quote it as it's quite long, but it's well worth the effort of soaking beans overnight.
I used porridge oats which I chucked through the blender as well as bread crumbs.
Mashing most of the beans helps a lot with the consistency too.

Give it a shot. Pouring chipotles in adobo on them was the icing on the cake.


----------



## OzPaleAle (19/9/13)

Ahh cool, oats is a good idea, good excuse to use the new grain mill too!


----------



## BadSeed (21/9/13)

We saw posters for this all over Paris recently and my kids have been begging me to make it for them but without pickles.
Going to give it a shot today.


----------



## Danwood (21/9/13)

Prendre la photo s'il vous plaît monsieur !


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/9/13)

Pumpkin bread makes a surprisingly good roll for a burger






The burger isn't anything too special. Beef, onion, breadcrumbs, egg, paprika, garlic, pepper, and a few other things. 
Sealed on the hot plate, then flame grilled and salted to get a nice crust. 






Toppings include caramelised beer onions, tomato relish, cheese, tom/beet/lettuce, chilli sauce and some Paul Newman's creamy ceasar dressing. 






Yum.


----------



## BadSeed (21/9/13)

Close enough...










Bonne merde...


----------



## Danwood (21/9/13)

Le shizzle, n'est-ce pas ? 

I'm quite hungry for burgers now !


----------



## yum beer (21/9/13)

Bad seed, that looks awesome.....and I can't tell which is yours and which is the commercial version.

What type of cheese are you using on that.


----------



## Camo6 (21/9/13)

The important thing was his voice never changed.


Bad Seed, you're not making my diet any easier.


----------



## BadSeed (21/9/13)

yum beer said:


> Bad seed, that looks awesome.....and I can't tell which is yours and which is the commercial version.
> 
> What type of cheese are you using on that.


Yes, the attention to detail paid off. The likeness was stunning.
Life imitates art. 

I used those horrible plastic cheese singles that they sell in coles as that is what the picture looks like.
I didn't eat one, they were for the kids and I prefer real cheese.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/9/13)

Your version looks awesome including the cheese (there's a time and place for everything), and your kids are going to be ginormous if you feeding them those, haha well done.


----------



## BadSeed (4/1/14)

It's about thime this awesome thread was retunred to the top of the list. So m8's I give you the Chicken burger...

Copied from here - http://www.taste.com.au/recipes/14186/barbecued+chicken+burgers

Served on nice soft burger rolls from the local Vietnamese place, with the usual salad (no beetroot)
I put on some salsa and a good dollop of hot chipotle sauce.
Awesome.


----------



## Batz (31/1/14)

There is a big burger and bacon under all that healthy stuff.


----------



## chrisso81 (1/2/14)

I make a pretty basic burger that can be pimped out with all sorts of flavours and they are delicious, super quick and easy!

250g premium beef mince
500g regular beef mince
1 red onion, finely diced
2 carrots grated

The fattier regular mince binds the burger really well so you can skip the eggs and bread crumbs, and a bit of sneaky carrot ups the healthiness and keeps it moist.

1 variant I do with tomato sauce and Dijon and seeded mustard, another I do with honey, soy sauce and crushed garlic and another I do with finely diced red capsicum, chillies, coriander and garlic. 

Delicious. They work even better as rissoles flame grilled on the BBQ.


----------



## manticle (8/2/14)

I'm not much of a one for photos but i felt like burgers today so I made some.

Finely chopped galric, chilli and dried oregano in cold olive oil, slowly heated until the garlic softens. Cooled then added to pure beef mince and mixed through. Big ball of mince, flattened and seasoned with salt and pepper.

Hot pan, fry burger till brown on one side, flip and add two rashers of bacon to pan. Brown bacon, let pattie rest for 4-5 mins.

Some fancy soft sesame coated buns I found at the local fruit/veg/butcher mart (le pain de mie - I don't like to play too much with the bread but these were perfect).

Grilled the bun till toasty, burger on, bacon on, tomato sauce on, chilli sauce on - woops.

Forgot the cheese. Should have grilled it with the burger but too late now. Thin slices of casalingo on top of the bacon, fresh sliced tomato, touch of salt and pepper and I'm in heaven. Looking forward to digesting it all as soon as possible so I can have another.


----------



## Rodolphe01 (8/2/14)

I like simple cheeseburgers. I use pretty much the same spices for my cheese burger patties as I do for my bratwurst sausage. For the burger, just meat, mustard, tomato sauce, cheese, raw onion and pickle.

I only skimmed through the thread, but I noted at least 1 other person also prefers fattier mince. I also use up to 50% pork sometimes which goes well.


----------



## waggastew (8/2/14)

Just discovered this thread so I thought I would add one of my latest burgers.

Based on the Wagyu burger at Rockpool Bar and Grill, Neil 'the Ponytail' Perry's shrine to the expense account. I have never had the real thing but there were a few recipes out there. I was unable/unwilling to source $50/kg meat for a burger so I used good old unethically raised hormone injected antibiotic fortified supermarket mince which apparently is composed of 100% beef (unless they use the same Polish meat dealer as Tesco).

The main recipe I based it was this one:

http://www.gourmettraveller.com.au/recipes/recipe-search/chefs-recipes/2011/8/rockpool-bar-grill-wagyu-hamburger-with-bacon,-gruy%C3%A8re-and-zuni-pickle/

Made the zucchini pickle with some homegrown produce a few days earlier based on this recipe:

http://www.taste.com.au/recipes/3030/zucchini+mustard+pickles

Whipped up some brioche buns using a recipe I found here:

http://mongoliankitchen.com/brioche-buns/

Here is a pick of the buns I made:






And a pick of the final product with some beer battered onion rings (also home made)






Pretty damn tasty, buns held up well. Nice mix of richness (beef, gruyere cheese and bacon) and cut (z pickle and spicy homemade tomato sauce)


----------



## BadSeed (22/3/14)

Comrades,
Due to a genetic blood disorder I am on an enforced low carb diet. It doesn't make much difference to my life to be honest.
Ine thing is I do have to minimise my carb intake. I can still drink beer but only 4-5 instead of about 10 and I have to space them out. Not really a problem.

There is a trade off though. Beer or bread rolls with my burgers, naan with my curry etc.
Beer wins.

I have been making these carb free egg/cream cheese rolls and experimenting with the mix. Initially they were tasteless and pointless abit like eating a cloud.
This ones a winner though, dried herbs and mustard in the mix. For the first time I didn't miss the bread.
Home made patty using my usual recipe.
From the ground up:
Mayo, baby spinach, meat, cheese, pickles, dijon mustard, tomato, red onion, beetroot relish.
For some reason (maybe I was hungry) this was one of the best burgers I have ever eaten,

Feast your eyes m8's:


----------



## Mardoo (22/3/14)

That is some AWESOME work seedy! I was a professional baker and that's no small feat. Well done!


----------



## Dunkelbrau (23/3/14)

BadSeed said:


> They are usually different each time, that one was a chilli & mesquite lamb burger.
> For a normal beef burger I use something like:
> 
> 
> ...


My god! I just made these for lunch (no pic) and had one of manticles milds with it.

I added prosciutto, lettuce, mayo, and whole grain mustard to the roll and made up a nice crisp coleslaw on the side to cleanse after all that rich juicy meat.

Oh and havarti cheese (good quality) melted on top after I flipped them.

Absolutely perfect, this is reason enough to buy a mincer and mince out own meat! Will also probably get up early and bake some roles fresh next time!


----------



## manticle (23/3/14)

Bit ot but how'd the mild work out for you?


----------



## Dunkelbrau (23/3/14)

I think my mash temp dropped a couple of degrees too low (it was pissing down outside and windy) and I ended up at 1.013 and 3.9%. Still delicious, I used 1099, will definitely be keeping one on tap all the time. A bit higher FG would have been good, but I'll sort it out next time!


----------



## BadSeed (30/8/14)

Been awhile since I subjected you to pictures of my dinner.

Mexican spiced burger with sweet potato chips roasted in coconut oil. Nando's extra bloody hot sauce mixed with mayo.
From the ground up: Leaves, onion, burger, cheese, tomato, chilli mayo and roasted capsicum.
Galaxy hopped pale ale.

Fantastic.


----------



## huez (30/8/14)

I'm hooked on burgers lately, i cant get enough! Made these a couple weeks ago. Made the buns which were a light brioche, patties were 50/50 chuck and sirloin salt and pepper. Made a big mac clone sauce which was actually quite amazing and home made sweet potato chips!


----------



## Slug (17/9/14)

Just in case anyone needs a bit of inspiration....

http://pornburger.me/

PS this is family friendly


----------



## BadSeed (25/11/14)

Indian spiced lamb burgers with raita. Home made naan breads cooked on the barbie hotplate.
Incredible scenes.


----------



## 2much2spend (26/11/14)

Spiesy said:


> I make a pretty good burger, but one of the best burgers has to be the burger @ Terminus Hotel, Fitzroy North.
> 
> Sooooooo good.


have you tried tramway?


----------



## 2much2spend (26/11/14)

This should be renamed Burger porn!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/1/16)

Made these tonight


----------



## CmdrRyekr (9/2/16)

Costco Seppo Cheese any good as far as melty yank cheese goes? Need to buy a kilo or two at a go, not sure I want to bother if it's not any good...


----------



## BadSeed (6/8/19)

This thread was awesome. 
Been away for a long time, stopped drinking for about a year, haven't made a beer for around two years. Until now, just bought a new GrainFather and I'm back into it.
Check this out. Low Carb almond meal bread roll. the rest speaks for itself.


----------

